# What's your favorite sandwich?



## i_am_Lois

My favorite sandwich is a hoagie. That's what the sandwich I like is called in Philadelphia.
It is also known in other parts of the country as a submarine, sub, hero, grinder and baguette.
What is your favorite sandwich?

View attachment 6543


----------



## SifuPhil

I haven't had a good corned beef sandwich since I used to go to an Irish tavern as a kid. I know it isn't exactly heart-friendly, but boy I miss it.

Right now my favorite is your basic tuna fish on whole wheat - nothing fancy, nothing extra added except a little mayo and lemon juice.

Once in a while I'll make myself a jumbo bacon-cheeseburger, 3/4 lb. or so. with pickles and lettuce and some dressing, but that's like a once-a-month kind of thing. Although I could live on them I know it wouldn't be very smart.

Of course, pizza is still my favorite food but I don't think it qualifies as a sandwich (although it IS really just bread, cheese and meat ).


----------



## Ina

I use to get a great open faced hot roast beef sandwich at a local truck stop. I haven't even heard of one in over 25/30 years.


----------



## Falcon

BLT with avocado...........OR a ham and Swiss cheese on rye bread OR  pastrami on rye.

NOW, you made me hungry!  Heading for the kitchen.


----------



## Ina

Down here in Texas, we have a fast food chain called Subway. I'm not sure how far this chain goes, but I think they have ruined the whole concept of a good sandwich. At first they put out a good sandwich, but it didn't take long for them to start making the bread larger, and the stuffing became less and less. :grrr::shucks:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Our favorite for the past few years has been Prosciutto, Havarti Cheese (Danish Crème), thin sliced onion, mayo and Dijon mustard on a Croissant roll.


----------



## rkunsaw

Falcon almost stole mine. Mines not a BLT though, it has no "L". Just all the bacon you can get on it, tomatoes and avocados. On toasted whole wheat bread

I also like Ruben sandwiches especially with homemade kraut


----------



## Ina

Falcon, Do you make your own Kraut?  I stopped making it when the family grew up and moved on.


----------



## Ina

I'm sorry, that was for rkunsaw, not Falcon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

rkunsaw said:


> Mines not a BLT though, it has no "L". Just all the bacon you can get on it, tomatoes and avocados. On toasted whole wheat bread



We make BTOs...don't like the lettuce either.  Bacon, tomato and onion on oatnut bread with mayo.


----------



## Pappy

Ina said:


> I use to get a great open faced hot roast beef sandwich at a local truck stop. I haven't even heard of one in over 25/30 years.




Im with you, Ina. I love these and yes, some diners and truck stops still serve these. I also like a cold meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## Ina

Pappy, You would fit in here nicely, Micheal loves meatloaf sandwiches, but he like his cold.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hot Pastrami on light Rye bread with mayo is tasty too.


----------



## Sunny

Hot corned beef or pastrami on rye, never with mayo, that's a sacrilege where I grew up! (New Jersey). Mustard on it, or nothing.


----------



## rkunsaw

Ina said:


> I'm sorry, that was for rkunsaw, not Falcon.



Ina we do make kraut but our fall cabbage crop was a failure last year so we are completely out of kraut. We do have cabbage in the garden now and they are looking good so far.


----------



## Phantom

Ina said:


> Down here in Texas, we have a fast food chain called Subway. I'm not sure how far this chain goes, but I think they have ruined the whole concept of a good sandwich. At first they put out a good sandwich, but it didn't take long for them to start making the bread larger, and the stuffing became less and less. :grrr::shucks:



They are here in the land down under too


----------



## rkunsaw

Phantom said:


> They are here in the land down under too



Even our little town has a subway but I'll never eat there. A lot of people must like that stuff or just never had a good sandwich.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't care for the sandwiches at Subway or Blimpies, tried them years ago and didn't go back.


----------



## Jackie22

I occasionally like a liverwurst on  wheat bread with iceberg lettuce and mayo......certainly not good for the cholesterol count I would think.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I don`t like tomatoes and hubby isn`t too fond of them either, so I came up with the idea of using roasted sweet red peppers instead to make BLTs-or BLPs as we call them now. To die for. I always roast peppers for our "special" homemade pizza. Pesto,roasted peppers and mozzarella. Yum!


----------



## Jackie22

Good idea, Mrs. Robinson, I love roasted peppers.

I just thought of another favorite sandwich.....turkey with whole cranberry sauce and lettuce on oat bran bread.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Jackie22 said:


> Good idea, Mrs. Robinson, I love roasted peppers.
> 
> I just thought of another favorite sandwich.....turkey with whole cranberry sauce and lettuce on oat bran bread.



Oh yes! I have to have cranberry sauce on my turkey sandwiches!


----------



## kcvet

spiral cut honey glazed ham. i can make one last for weeks. sandwich also ham and eggs, also dinner


----------



## taffboy

Egg mayo.


----------



## CPA-Kim

I don't do bread but when I did my favorite sandwich was good old fashioned tuna on rye with avocado, tomato & sprouts


----------



## taffboy

You don't do bread .Omg that's me out of a job I am a baker come deliver of bread.


----------



## JustBonee

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Oh yes! I have to have cranberry sauce on my turkey sandwiches!



Now that sounds like something I want to try.  Sounds good.


----------



## taffboy

Phantom said:


> They are here in the land down under too


Yep over here in North Wales could not agree more.


----------



## Pam

Beef.


----------



## Ruth

I don't eat bread now but years ago my favorite was a grilled cheese sandwich made with sharp cheddar on dark rye bread. Yum.


----------



## LindaV

Ina said:


> Down here in Texas, we have a fast food chain called Subway. I'm not sure how far this chain goes, but I think they have ruined the whole concept of a good sandwich. At first they put out a good sandwich, but it didn't take long for them to start making the bread larger, and the stuffing became less and less. :grrr::shucks:



Subways are everywhere. I still go there now and then in spite of the bread being so fat. I get a $5 special and cut it in 3 pieces. Add some soup and it's lunch for 3 days. It's been a while. I don't even know if they still have the $5 specials.


----------



## taffboy

Ruth said:


> I don't eat bread now but years ago my favorite was a grilled cheese sandwich made with sharp cheddar on dark rye bread. Yum.


 You are makeing me hungry..


----------



## LindaV

Did you ever try using plain yoghurt instead of the mayo? It's good and it's great with a salad instead of on bread.


----------



## Kaya

Blt on gluten free bread.


----------



## Meanderer

Fried egg sandwich with bacon, lettuce and tomato.


----------



## taffboy

Meanderer said:


> Fried egg sandwich with bacon, lettuce and tomato.


 OmG heaven has come


----------



## RadishRose

Ripe, in-season, sliced tomato on white toast with salt, pepper and Hellman's mayo. Sometimes with fresh basil leaves.


----------



## Falcon

Out here Hellman's is called  "Best Foods";  same company and it's the only kind of mayo I buy.

The other brands are too thin.


----------



## Ina

We like homemade hamburgers.


----------



## Falcon

Subway sandwiches always look nice and healthy, but there's too much BREAD compared to what's inside.

 Ergo:  I never go there.


----------



## Honey

I can't say I have one favourite but I love corned beef and piccalilli,  boiled eggs with salad cream and also cheese and onion, I'd rather have a crusty wholemeal cob/roll than bread


----------



## Warrigal

Roast beef and horseradish cream in a crusty, white bread roll.


----------



## Meanderer

Two-toned grilled cheese sandwiches are a hit!


----------



## Lon

I have three favorites. A Reuben, ham & cheese on Jewish Rye and a BLT. All with a large dill pickle of course.


----------



## Mollie

I so enjoy Prawns with Salad Cream, on crusty bread. I like to make my own bread as often as I can.


----------



## Ina

Mollie are prawns like shrimp? I make a thin cornbread, that hubby likes to put sliced hickory smoked ham in between two slices with lettuce, tomatoe, and onions.


----------



## Mollie

Yes Ina they are larger than shrimps. I like shrimps as well.


----------



## Falcon

Is  "salad cream"  like mayonnaise ?


----------



## taffboy

Falcon said:


> Is  "salad cream"  like mayonnaise ?


 Not as nice in my opinion but still nice salad cream is a little more sweeter I would say.


----------



## Mollie

Mayonnaise is a little too thick for me, so I tend to use Salad Cream instead.


----------



## pattydi

I am getting so hungry reading all these sandwiches and I still have to go to the grocery store.  My favorite sandwich is one I haven't had in many years.  It was a hoagy, or sub.  I've forgotten what they called it, but it was made by a bakery in the Buckhead area of Atlanta.  It had ham, roast beef and salami on a section of a long loaf of bread that they baked.  It had some special mustard, mayo, swiss cheese and sliced Kosher dill pickles.  I've tried to duplicate it at home and have come close, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Sassycakes

I love cheese steaks and they are very popular where I live in Philadelphia.


----------



## Lon

I like several equally well. Reuben /BLT/Grilled Ham & Cheese on Rye


----------



## tnthomas

I have alot of favorites, but one my step-son used to run on the menu, at the restaurant he owned is: Grilled Ahi burger.

Ahi, a type of Tuna, big thick steak(almost 2" thick), grilled, on a whole wheat bun, plus a slice of cheese(your choice), the usual trimmings plus a really good creamy cilantro dressing(fresh made).  

  My stomach's growling.


----------



## terry123

Favorite is a home grown tomato that has never been refrigerated on good white bread with Hellman's mayonnaise.  And of course a large glass of 2% milk.  A friend of my daughters' brought her a sack of homegrown tomatoes and she shared with me.  I had a tomato sandwich everyday until they ran out.  Of course that's the old southern girl coming out!


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## MarciKS

i love tuna salad sandwiches


----------



## Ruthanne

My favorites in terms of food fluctuate as I get tired of eating the same things.  Lately my favorite sandwich is a chipotle  black bean burger, topped with a thick slice of sweet onion, topped with a bit of whipped cream cheese on very seeded toast bread.


----------



## twinkles

steak-onions-green peppers pepper jack cheese-hot seeds--on a italian roll


----------

